# Killed a decent one



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Got lucky and grunted this decent buck in this morning . Not a giant , but too nice for me to pass up .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that joker. Don't be taking anything away from him!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice animal, nice wide spread too. Congratulations.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep I would call that buck a very decent deer. congrats!
sherman


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice job !!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes sir!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That buck is a giant to some of us!!! Great job congrats!!! Any deer that is harvested with a bow is a good one!!!


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like a giant to me. Nice deer.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you all . Also, I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the opportunity if that's how it may sound . I'm just happy to be able to get out and hunt . Killing a nice deer is just a bonus anymore . Life doesn't seem to get less busy and time in the woods is getting tougher to come by . Especially quality time . 
. It's crazy how this time of year things can go from zero to hero quickly .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on a fine buck Carpn. You are so right, time in the woods is tougher to come by.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice Congrat's


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful buck! Niiice!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice buck. Great tine length on the g2 G3


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Not the biggest rack I've ever seen, but real nice. I'm talking about the deer itself. It's GIGANTIC!! I'm curious if you got a weight on that bad boy!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck indeed!
And I don't think that buck knows the meaning of a ' diet'. That's a big ole corn fed buck right there.
Congrats!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

He was definitely good sized . Didn't get a weight tho . I wouldn't say he was any bigger than any other mature buck tho . 
He was definitely a 4 yr old . Or possibly older . When I saw him , just seeing his body I knew he would be a decent deer . 

I'd say he field dressed in the upper 100s but don't think he was over 200 dressed .


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Super cool tine length and inside spread! I would shoot him everyday and twice on Sunday if he ever stepped in front of me! Congrats


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats! I know you have been fortunate enough to take some nice bucks over the years so this guy is not your best, but he is a fine looking buck!

Just from the pic I would guess that buck around 175-185 lbs dressed (which is a big mature bodies buck very few dress over 200).


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd love to get a crack at that buck Jake !!! Not many of us on here that could ever possibly pass a deer like that. Congrats to you & your boy ; duck hunting now ??


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

T-180 said:


> I'd love to get a crack at that buck Jake !!! Not many of us on here that could ever possibly pass a deer like that. Congrats to you & your boy ; duck hunting now ??


Thanks for the congrats . 
I'll be chasing ducks and geese as well as trying to make use out of my new boat . Sold my crestliner and got a Starcraft fishmaster 2100. Hopefully get it wet this week


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats! Great deer!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice buck Jake, did you get a measurement on the spread? Looks like at least 20-22 inches.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It was 19.5" . No matter how hard I tried I couldn't get that 20" mark inside


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice deer!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice


----------

